

Pulse will come pre-installed on the Kindle Fire - ebabchick
http://blog.pulse.me/amazon-kindle-fire-welcome-to-the-pulse-famil

======
rudiger
Without criticizing Pulse, why are you all so congratulatory of this move?
What does Pulse do?

~~~
kapilkale
"Pulse is an elegant news reading application for iPhone, iPad and Android
devices. It incorporates colorful panning story bars and fills them with
content from your favorite sources. Pulse redefines news, giving you the
opportunity to experience the news you desire from traditional sources, your
favorite blogs and social networks – all in one beautiful interface."

~~~
bobbles
This sentence should REALLY be on the post linked by OP

~~~
Supermighty
Absolutely. I've never heard of pulse before so I went to the blog to find out
what it was. But nothing. Same for the homepage. There is just a link to the
blog post.

------
ebabchick
Huge win for Pulse as well as Amazon. If you're an Amazon Prime subscriber
you've now got news, movies, tv, and books from the instant you boot up.
Genius move on Amazon's part.

------
ghc
Wow, not sure how I missed the existence of Pulse. It's a really interesting
news reader.

~~~
msutherl
Yeah, definitely my favorite reader for iPhone after trying a boatload of
them. Presents information in an attractive and economical manner and every
time you think "I wish I could do that", there's a way to do it.

------
lucian1900
Pulse looks nice. But I don't quite see how it's an advantage for the users,
since they could just install it. It's more likely it'll annoy those users
that don't want it.

------
duck
Out of all the news readers I tried Pulse has been the one I like most, but I
don't understand why none of them support some sort of offline mode.

------
potatolicious
Incredibly huge win for Pulse. A huge congrats is in order to everyone
involved in making this happen.

------
bcx
Congrats guys! That is awesome!

------
plessthanpt05
this is great; though as an android user, i much prefer the ui of taptu
personally.

------
nikunjk
Dang, this is awesome!

